# Dual purpose golden retriever?



## Leeder

Hi there, 

First post here and hoping someone may be able to help.

My wife and I are keen dog lovers, our first 'child' was a GSD that we had from a pup until we sadly lost her a 13. We have had a dog shaped hole in our life since having children.

My eldest son unfortunately lost his sight last year and has been having a therapy dog come into class this term and the teacher was telling me how much he loves meeting the dog on each visit. Hearing this, we have decided that the time is now right to introduce a dog into our family.

After much research, it has become clear that a Golden Retriever is the breed that best suits our situation, we would like the dog to be a companion dog for our eldest (not a service dog, but a loving friend), whilst also being an exercise partner for myself and my wife.

After substantial research, we've decided we are definitely leaning towards a working line, for the smaller stature, health benefits and as we feel it would fit into our lives better, however we are concerned about getting a dog that may be too 'hot' or working focussed, as although we can promise lots of exercise, we would hate to have a dog that is bored because we didn't choose wisely.

We've now become aware that there are some breeders who are breeding dual purpose golden retrievers, which are lighter boned and smaller than the show types, with the drive and energy, but also an off switch and ability to chill out within the home, a best of both worlds if you were.

I've had a look around, but it seems that whilst its fairly easy to find show lines, or working lines online (Champ dogs etc), finding dual purpose litters is a little tougher.

Has anyone got any recommendations on breeders that fit this remit, or knowledge of any current or planned litters?

We are based in South Devon, but are more than happy to travel for the right dog.

Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Siskin

My GR is dual purpose, her breeder works his dogs and shows them successfully. I wouldn't say she is much lighter boned then the average show dog, but she is less hefty and her coat is not so heavy.
She definitely has a good 'off' switch although it took a while before it began to function. As a puppy she was always on the go and didn't sleep much during the day and she is certainly bright and easy to train, she is desparate to please.
When I was looking for a puppy I was also concerned that a working line dog would be too hot, but some working lines are relatively calm so it may well be a good idea to talk to the breeders.
There are a number of people in the West Country tending to breed dual purpose dogs, so I don't think you will have too much problem finding someone who has puppies or are planning a litter (my dogs breeder isn't planning a litter for quite a while). Try contacting the GR breed club for the area for advice and breeders who breed dual purpose dogs, then contact them for further advice and to whether they are planning any litters this year.
Champdogs do have a tick box on the search criteria for dual purpose. It may well be a case of contacting breeders for forthcoming litters as dual purpose goldens are becoming more popular.
I'm away from home at the moment or I would be able to give you dual purpose breeders from my dogs pedigree.


----------



## labradrk

To be honest I know quite a few working line Golden's, several with first time owners, and none are demanding or difficult. If you've had a GSD then a working Golden will be a walk in the park. One male I know is possibly the laziest dog on the planet. The bitches I know seem to be a bit more lively and 'sharp', but not challenging by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Leeder

Many thanks for your help guys, we have made contact with a wonderful breeder who breeds dual purpose and thinks they may have a puppy that would suit our situation and family.

We didn't want to rush into anything, as we know just how important it is that we have the right fit for both us and the dog, hopefully this approach will pay dividends for us both 

Thanks again, for your help, I'm sure we will be regular visitors to this forum and look forward to sharing our experiences with you all.


----------



## Hellenski

Leeder said:


> Many thanks for your help guys, we have made contact with a wonderful breeder who breeds dual purpose and thinks they may have a puppy that would suit our situation and family.
> 
> We didn't want to rush into anything, as we know just how important it is that we have the right fit for both us and the dog, hopefully this approach will pay dividends for us both
> 
> Thanks again, for your help, I'm sure we will be regular visitors to this forum and look forward to sharing our experiences with you all.


Hi Leeder, I realise your post was from some time ago, but I am trying to find a dual purpose goldie myself. Love the working lines but as you felt... I am slightly concerned they may be too 'hot' for us. How have things worked out with your situation? Would you mind sharing details of the breeder you found please? Although I realise they may well not be breeding any more. If not, perhaps they may know someone that is. Thank you


----------



## Siskin

Hellenski said:


> Hi Leeder, I realise your post was from some time ago, but I am trying to find a dual purpose goldie myself. Love the working lines but as you felt... I am slightly concerned they may be too 'hot' for us. How have things worked out with your situation? Would you mind sharing details of the breeder you found please? Although I realise they may well not be breeding any more. If not, perhaps they may know someone that is. Thank you


As it's a while ago I suspect @Leeder may not see this, so thought I would update my previous post

Isla, my dual purpose bred golden, is now 8 years old and is still very lively at times and thoroughly enjoys her walks. She has never been too much for us despite our ages and is a friendly confident dog and pretty clever. She's been great fun to own and has been a credit to her breeding. I'm really glad we searched for a good and ethical breeder of dual purpose goldens.
As I said in my previous post, check out champdogs and click on the button to narrow down to dual purpose. I notice there are more litters on there now although from the few that give a price I feel are still a little expensive. A well bred puppy from health tested parents should really be under £2000. If you can't find what you are looking for on the current puppy listings have a look at the breeders list under dual purpose and either ring or send an email asking if they are planning a litter in the future and whether you can be added to the list. Alternatively contact the golden retriever club for help, advice and recommendations.


----------

